# Summer League Roster



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*ORLANDO MAGIC SUMMER LEAGUE ROSTER

*

*5 Jeff Adrien PF 6-7 243 2/10/86 Leche Rio Breogan Lugo (Spain)*

*10 Joe Crawford G 6-5 210 6/17/86 Los Angeles D-Fenders (NBADL)*

40 Paul Davis C 6-11 270 6/21/84 Maine Red Claws (NBADL)

*24 Patrick Ewing Jr. F 6-8 240 5/20/84 Reno Big Horns (NBADL)*

23 Trey Gilder F 6-9 185 1/24/85 Albuquerque Thunderbirds (NBADL)

35  Yaroslav Korolev F 6-9 225 5/7/87 Reno Bighorns (NBADL)

34 Ben McCauley F/C 6-9 237 9/6/86 Strasbourg IG (France)

*43 Daniel Orton C 6-10 255 8/6/90 Kentucky*

*1 Jerome Randle G 5-10 172 5/21/87 California*

*25 Stanley Robinson F 6-9 210 7/14/88 Connecticut*

4 Sean Singletary G 6-0 185 9/6/85 Caja Laboral Vitoria (Spain)

45 Vladimir Stimac C 6-10 255 8/25/87 KK Crvena Zvezda Beograd (Serbia)

3 Curtis Stinson G 6-3 215 2/15/83 Iowa Energy (NBADL)

11 Donell Taylor G 6-5 215 7/26/82 Erie Bayhawks (NBADL)


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Joe Crawford is playing well...


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Paul Davis was very solid too...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Orton has serious, I repeat serious work to do. Not sure any of these guys will stick, maybe Crawford.


----------

